# Welche Java-Version kennt isEmpty() ?



## ernst (7. Jan 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
der Compiler meldet mir, dass die Klasse String _nicht_ die Methode isEmpty() 
kennt.
Vermutlich habe ich eine alte Java-Version.

1) Welche muss ich nehmen, damit der Compiler diese Methode akkzeptiert?
2) Wo kann ich diese neue Java-Version runterladen?
3) Muss ich dies meinen Netbeans (wie ?) mitteilen?
4) Wie stelle ich fest, welche Version isEmpty() benötigt?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## Der Müde Joe (7. Jan 2009)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#isEmpty()

lesen macht schlau

EDIT:
ach ja..
download:
http://java.sun.com/ 
Netbeans..weiss ich nicht..source level auf 1.6 erhöhen...wo ?

und die Alternative steht auch gleich da (length() == 0)


----------



## Spacerat (8. Jan 2009)

"Wen juckt's", wenn ich mal so salopp fragen darf.

Wenn man weis was "isEmpty()" bedeutet, ändert man den Code mal eben schnell.
	
	
	
	





```
string.isEmpty() -> string.length() == 0
```

mfg Spacerat


----------

